# بركان العيص بالسعودية



## وائل زمزمي (19 مايو 2009)

كنت أتوقع الموضوع بسيط في البداية 
لكني أمس سمعت وشوفت التغطية الاعلامية 
الل خلتني أتحرك كجيولوجي مهتم بالموضوع 




*السعودية تخلي خمس قرى خوفا من بركان*

Mon May 18, 2009 8:31pm GMT


اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+] 


الرياض (رويترز) - اخلت السلطات السعودية خمس قرى بالمنطقة الغربية يوم الاثنين بعد وقوع هزات أرضية في منطقة بركانية خلال الاسابيع الماضية مما اثار احتمالات بثوران بركان.
وقال احمد العطاس نائب رئيس هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية لرويترز بعد ان اخلى مسؤولو الدفاع المدني القرى بالقرب من بلدة العيص انه وقع زلزال كبير هو الاكبر حتى الان.
وكان العطاس يشير الى زلزال بلغت قوته 4.68 على مقياس ريختر اصاب المنطقة يوم الاحد. ولاتعد العيص التي تقع على بعد 150 كيلومترا شمالي شرق ينبع قريبة من منشات النفط والبتروكيماويات في اكبر دولة مصدرة للنفط في العالم.
وتقع المنطقة على خط ضعيف من الناحية الجيولوجية وفقا لما تذكره هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية التي رفضت ان تعلق على مستويات المواد الصخرية البركانية ولكن الصحف ذكرت انه خلال الايام القليلة الماضية ارتفع مستوى المواد الصخرية البركانية الى اربعة كيلومترات تحت سطح الارض من ثمانية كيلومترات.
ودفع الخوف من اندلاع البراكين النائمة في العيص السكان الى الفرار من تلقاء انفسهم الى المدينة المنورة وينبع في الاسبوع الماضي.
ويقدر ان عدد سكان العيص وهي مكان قديم لاستراحة القوافل المسافرة بين مدن غرب وجنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية وسوريا يصل الى 60 الف نسمة.

فما رأيكم في الموضوع من ناحية السلامة يا مهندسين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

البركان لا يحتاج إلى رأي
فهو كارثة بجميع المقاييس:
السلامة - البيئة - الاقتصاد - ....
جنبنا الله وإياكم مخاطره
وإنشاء الله تمر هذه الأزمة على أهلنا في السعودية بخير و لايحصل أي سوء


----------



## علي الحميد (19 مايو 2009)

أخي وائل زمزمي كنت اتمنى أن تضيف لنا معلومات جيولوجية عن الموضوع ولو بشكل مبسط...

هل ما يحدث هي زلازل بسبب تحرك القشرة الأرضية أم هي اهتزازت تسبق البراكين .. 

أنا مهندس ميكانيكي كنت أتمنى أن يشرح لنا احد ولو بشكل مبسط حول هذا الموضوع.

شاكرين ومقديرين


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

سأحاول الشرح الجيولوجي المبسط من واقع دراستي في البكالوريوس 
الكرة الأضية بجبالها وبحارها تسير على ما يسمى 
بالصفائح التكتونية 
والتي تتحرك وتعوم على لب الأرض السائل المسمى 
باللابه 
هذة الصفائح تتحرك في اتجاهات مختلفة 
فلو تباعدت تدفقت هذة اللابه باسم 
اللابه البركانية 
أو الصهير 
ولو تقاربت الصفائح حدثت الزلازل والصدوع في القشرة الأرضية 
بنوعيها قارية وبحرية 
وقد تحدث نتيجة التصادم والتصدعات تشققات تصل للصهير 
مما يترك الفرصة لخروج الصهير بشكل بركان 
وهذا ما يحدد نشاط البراكين من خمولها 

وفي العيص في السعودية 
الوضع كالتالي : 
- منتصف البحر الأحمر ينفلق باستمرار لتباعد الصفائح الموجودة في قاعه 
- الدرع العربي والدرع النوبي يقعان على صفيحتين مختلفتي الاتجاه 
- التصدعات في القشرة القارية (لدرع العربي) الناتجة من حركة انفلاق البحر الأحمر تسبب هزات أرضية بسيطة تؤثر على الطبقات الجيولوجية الموجودة في منطقة الحجاز 
- كثرة التصدعات وزيادتها يمكن أن تنشط النقاط الخاملة الموجدة والمعروفة بحرات المدينة المنورد


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

نوافيكم متابعينا بآخر الأخبار عن البركان من الصحف الالكترونية 

صحيفة الوئام الالكترونية 
الأربعاء 20 مايو 2009م
الهزات الأرضية : تصدع عدد من منازل أملج .. والمدينة المنورة تستقبل أهالي العيص​ 
العيص: الوئام- دخيل الله العنمي وعبدالله الجهني :
ضربت هزة أرضية عنيفة قبل قليل عند حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر مركز العيص, فيما قال مواطنون للوئام أنها الهزة الأعنف منذ توالي النشاط الزلزالي على المنطقة وقراها.

وشوهد المواطنون يخرجون من منازلهم مذعورين مع عوائلهم خوفاً من اصابتهم بأضرار نتيجة الهزة الأقوى.

وتوافد عدد كبير من أهالي العيص على مركز الدفاع المدني وذلك لمنحهم تصاريح السكن في المدينة وينبع بحسب القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن.

ووصفت مصادر مطلعة للوئام أن الهزة الأخيرة تعتبر الأعنف منذ بداية الهزات والتي بلغ عددها 2000 هزة منذ بداية الأحداث ، وذكرت المصادر للوئام أن الأهالي بدأوا يشعرون بالخوف أكثر من أي وقت مضى.

ويأتي توافد المواطنون على مراكز الدفاع المدني بعد الإعلان لمن يرغب الاخلاء الطوعي بأن عليه مراجعة الدفاع المدني لمنحه تصريح ثبوتي بأنه من سكان المنطقة كي يتمكنوا من السكن بالفنادق أو الشقق المفروشة في بينبع أو بالمدينة المنورة.


تحديث :
الهزة الأخيرة وصل مداها الى مدينة ينبع والوجه وايقظت البعض من النوم في مركز الزلزال.

تحديث الساعة 12:30 صباحاً
أهالي منطقة الدخل القريبة من المدينة المنورة شعروا قبل قليل بثلاث هزات متوسطة .

تحديث الساعة12:35
اهالي المدينة شعروا بثلاث هزات , وكذلك سكان محافظة أملج .

تحديث الساعة 12:40 صباحاً
بلغت درجة الهزة الارضية التي ضربت العيص أربع درجات ونصف , وتعتبرهي الأعنف منذ بدايات الهزات التي تضرب المنطقة .

تحديث الساعة 1:28 صباحاً :
كبار المسؤولين يتواجدون في المنطقة , والدفاع المدني يُعطي التوجيهات للسكان عبر مكبرات الصوت .
وأنباء تؤكد إيقاف الدراسة في العيص حتى إشعارٍ آخر .

تحديث الساعة 1:30 :

علمت الوئام من مصادرها المطلعة في العيص أنه تم في هذه الأوقات إخلاءثلاثة هجر بالعيص وهي : هدمة والعميد والقراصة ،
وقد شوهد عدد من الباصات لإخلاء المواطنين 

تحديث الساعة 38 :1 صباحاً :
إخلاء قرية المرامية من السكان قسرياً حسب تأكديات مسؤولين أمنيين هناك , وأهالي العيص بدأوا في مغادرة القرية متجهين للمدينة المنورة .

تحديث الساعة الخامسة فجراً :
واس
أوضح الدفاع المدني انه ورده من المركز الوطني للزلازل والبراكين بهيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية حدوث هزة أرضية بمنطقة تبوك بالقرب من هجرة النويبعة وهجرة الهدمة مساء اليوم الأحد 22/5/1430هـ .
ودعا الدفاع المدني الجميع إلى إخلاء الهجرالتالية ( الهدم والعميد والقراصة ) والتوجه إلى مراكز الإيواء المحددة سلفاً والتنسيق مع رجال الدفاع المدني المتواجدين بالميدان بهذه المناطق .
كما دعا إلى الإبتعاد عن الاماكن الخطرة وإتباع تعليماته وإرشاداته في مثل هذه الحالات متمنياً للجميع السلامة الدائمة .

تحديث الساعة 6:35 مساءً :
شعر أهالي ينبع صباح اليوم بثلاث هزات ’ وأمير تبوك يتوجه لأملج للوقوف على الوضع هناك بعد أن تعرضت بعض المباني للتصدع .
من جهة أخرى اكتظت الشقق المفروشة والفنادق بالمدينة المنورة بالآف من سكان العيص .


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

صحيفة الوفاق الالكترونية 

الأربعاء 20 مايو 2009م

العيص -الوفاق -سالم الذبياني-
زادت مخاوف السعوديين والمقيمين من الأنباء التي تتناقلها المنتديات السعودية ومجموعات البريد الإلكتروني ورسائل الجوال حول الثوران البركاني الذي من المتوقع أن تتعرض لها مدينة "العيص" غرب السعودية لاسيما بعد الإعلان رسمياً عن الهزات الأرضية في "حرة لونير" شمال غرب منطقة العيص بمنطقة المدينة المنورة.

ويهدد هذا البركان الخامد السعودية بعد أن تم رصد هزات أرضية من قبل مركز الزلازل بمنطقة تبوك التابع لمدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية في أواخر شهر رمضان المبارك وأشارت التقارير إلى أنها هزات أرضية ناتجة عن ارتفاع شديد في درجة حرارة الأرض الباطنية وتعتبر مؤشرات تسبق ثوران البراكين.

وبين المركز بأن أي نشاط زلازلي في مناطق تبعد عن التقاء الصفائح الأرضية تتحول إلى براكين مثل المنطقة التي رصدت بها الأنشطة الزلزالية في منطقه العيص.

وقام المركز بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة بعد ملاحظته ارتفاع معدل الهزات المسجلة في تلك المنطقة على عمق كبير لاتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة في حال تنفيذ عمليات زادت حدة الهزات لوضع خطة إجلاء بتلك المنطقة.

وقد وصل فريق مختص من مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية بجدة للمنطقة حيث قام بتركيب أجهزة خاصة في الموقع المتوقع أن يثور فيه البركان.

من جهتها أفادت هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية أن أخر نشاط بركان بالمنطقة حدث قبل 2700 سنه تقريباً.


هذه مجموعه من الصور والمعلومات لموقع البركان المتوقع وللمواقع المجاورة له 

حرة لونير :-

هي حقل بركاني بازلتي تقع شمال غرب مدينة العيص في منطقة المدينة المنورة وتحتوي على حوالي خمسين جبل بركاني وتقع بين خطي " 25°10'0 و 25°17'0" شمالاً و 37° 45' 0" و 37 ° 75' 0" شرقاً وبارتفاع 1370 م عن مستوى سطح البحر. 


تاريخ البراكين في حرة لونير : -

حدث آخر نشاط بركاني كبير قبل مايقارب الألف سنة بعدها لم يظهر أي نشاط بركاني كبير في تلك المنطقة . 

• في يوم الجمعة الموافق1/10/1428 هـ حدثت ما يقارب سبعين هزة أرضية بقوة تتراوح مابين 1 إلى 2.5 درجة بمقياس رختر وفي الأيام التالية حدثت عدة هزات ولكن بمعدل أقل من السابق حيث وصلت إلى معدل 6 هزات باليوم وبنفس القوة السابقة.

• بعد هذه الهزات التي حصلت عام 1428 هـ قامت هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية بتركيب ستة مراصد للزلازل وبمواقع مختلفة.

• ابتداء من يوم السبت 22/ 4/ 1430 هـ إلى يوم الأحد 11/5 /1430 هـ حدثت مايزيد على 1600 هزه وبقوة متفاوته اعلاها 3.7 درجة بمقياس رختر أي بعد عام ونصف من توقف الاهتزازات السابقة


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

ولعل هذة النشاطات ستتوالى في المنطقة بشكل عام 
وهذا ما يشير اليه الخبر التالي 
من جريدة الرياض 
لتصل التأثيرات لهذة الحركات الأرضية 
لمهد قضية العرب 
فلسطين 

::::منقول ::::
06-21-2001,
01:58 pm 
نشر هذا الخبر في جريدة الرياض السعوديه اليوم :

اسرائيل ستتعرض لسلسة هزات ارضيه 
* اكد خبير إسرائيلي في شؤون الزلازل ان (إسرائيل) ستشهد قريبا حدوث سلسلة زلازل ارضية مدمرة "بمشيئة الله".ونقلت الاذاعة الإسرائيلية أمس عن البروفسور كليك قوله ان (إسرائيل) كونها واقعة ضمن المسار الدوري للهزات الارضية الممتد من البحر الاحمر جنوبا وحتى سهل البقاع شمالا ستشهد قريبا سلسلة زلازل ارضية مدمرة سيما وان فلسطين شهدت عبر السنوات الماضية وقوع عدد من الزلازل. وقالت الاذاعة الإسرائيلية ان البروفسور الإسرائيلي وحال انتهائه من القاء محاضرته حول الزلازل الارضية التي ستقع في (إسرائيل) اصيب بوعكة صحية نقل على اثرها بسيارة اسعاف الا انه مات قبل وصوله المستشفى.
المصدر : منتدى دار المناقشات - العضو( الكاسر )


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

::خبر منقول ::

06-13-2008, 
02:57 am 

3 هزات أرضية تضرب شمال فلسطين 
ضربت منطقة الجنوب اللبناني وشمال اسرائيل 3 هزات ارضية اليوم خفيفة بلغت قوتها 3.9 درجات حسب سلّم ريختر لقياس الهزات الأرضية.وكان من الممكن الشعور بالهزة في منطقة كيريات شمونة. ولم يبلغ عن إصابات أو أضرار.
وكانت هزات أرضية قد ضربت المنطقة المذكورة عدة مرات خلال السنتين الماضيتين إلاّ أن مركز رصد الزلازل لا يرى بأن هذه الهزات تبشر بقرب وقوع هزة شديدة.من جهة أخرى قال مدير المعهد إن تعرض إسرائيل لهزة أرضية شديدة جداً ليس إلا مسألة وقت.
كما اكد مدير مركز الرصد الزلزالي الاسرائيلي رامي هوبشتتار وقوع الهزتان عصر اليوم واكد انهما بقوة 4 درجات ريختر وتمحورتا جنوب لبنان والمناطق الشمالية 

المصدر : منتديات عيون العرب العضو ( فلسطينية للأبد )


----------



## وائل زمزمي (20 مايو 2009)

::: نفس المصدر السابق :::

6 هزات في اقل من 24 ساعة: هزتان ارضيتان تضربان شمال اسرائيل صباح اليوم


*للمرة السادسة على التوالي خلال اقل من 24 ساعة شعر سكان شمال اسرائيل صباح اليوم الجمعه بهزتين ارضيتين الاولى بقوة 3.3 على ريختر ضربت المنطقة في تمام الساعه 8:30 دون ان توقع اضرار او اصابات، والثانية بقوة 3.5 عند التاسعة وخمس دقائق. 

واكد مركز رصد الزلازل الاسرائيلي وقوع الهزة في منطقة اصبع الجليل، مؤكدا عدم وقوع اضرار او اصابات دون ان يعطي اية تفاصيل حول مركز وقوة الهزة الجديدة.

وضربت يوم امس شمالي اسرائيل اربع هزات ارضية خفيفة اولها وقعت في تمام الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر امس الخميس، وشعر بها سكان شمال اسرائيل وجنوب لبنان حيث مركز الهزة ، وكانت بقوة 3.9 درجة بسلم ريختر فيما وقعت الثانية في تمام الساعه السادسة والنصف اي بعد ساعتيين من الاولى مسجلة 3.8 درجة بسلم ريختر لتتبعها هزة ثالثة بعد اقل من نصف ساعه في تمام الساعه 18.41 وتزيدها بالقوة حيث سجلت 4.2 درجة وبعد دقيقتين منها رصدت هزة رابعه بقوة 4.1 درجة وفقا لسلم قياس الزلازل وخلافا لما سبقها شعر بها بعض سكان وسط اسرائيل .*


----------



## وائل زمزمي (24 مايو 2009)

أحب أطمنكم 
وأضيف بعض المعلومات 
بعد زيارتي لكليتي 
علوم الأرض 
اليوم السبت 
والتقائي مع بعض الدكاترة ولمناقشة معهم حول هذا الموضوع لنصل الى التالي : 

براكين السعودية تختلف عن براكين الدول الأخرى والمشهورة 
في ايطاليا أو جنوب شرق آسيا 

كما أن النشاط البركاني لا يخرج من نفس فوهه البركان الخامد مرة أخرى 
ولكن من مكان تشقق أو ضعف في القشرة الأرضية 

الهزات الأرضية نحتاج لخبراء في علوم 
الجيوفيزياء 
لاستخدامهم طرق مغناطيسية وكهربائية تكشف ما في باطن الأرض 
:32:


----------



## عكوش (25 مايو 2009)

نسأل الله السلامة
هذه الملفات ارسلت لنا من قبل الهيئة الملكية بينبع


----------



## وائل زمزمي (9 يونيو 2009)

وأختم هذا الموضوع 
بما تبثه اذاعة جدة 
من برنامج يتابع هذا الخبر أولا بأول 
حيث وصلت الهزات الأرضية في الوقت الراهن الى 
ثلاثة صرح بها رئيس هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية 
د/زهير نواب 
وقد أضاف أن الهزة بهذا المقياس على نفس النقطة يمكن أن يشعر بها الناس لكنها تصل للأماكن البعيدة بقوة أثنين وهذا مالا يشعر به الناس 
البرنامج يتم بثه بعد الظهر يوميا حوالي الساعة الثانية ظهرا 
وأرجع الله أهالي العيص لديارهم سالمين


----------



## المنتصرطموس (24 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جد هام
و جدير بأخذ الحيطة 
إليكم الرابط أدناه و ستجدون فيه ربط بين ما يحدث و بين علامة من علامات إقتراب الوعد الحق
مع التنبيه أن الضرر واقع و لكن التنبيه له و أخذ الحيطة قد يكون سبب في الإقلال منه
و لا نسأل الله رد القضاء ولكن نسأله اللطف فيه
و لنحتسب و نصبر و إن شاء الله تمر بأقل الإضرار

http://www.islamonline.net/discussiona/thread.jspa?threadID=6363&tstart=0


----------



## المنتصرطموس (27 يونيو 2009)

*أرجح أن يأجوج و مأجوج هم البراكين*

موجه لعلماء الجيولوجيا و المهندسين

الرابط الذي أدرجته في المشاركة السابقة يوضح العلاقة بين يأجوج و مأجوج و البراكين
مع العلم أن المدلول اللفظي المباشر ليأجوج و مأجوج هو
ما يأج و يمج
http://www.islamonline.net/discussiona/thread.jspa?threadID=6363&tstart=0

و أعدت كتابته للأهمية

كذلك هناك موضوع ثاني يتعلق بصرح سليمان و البحر الأحمر

http://www.islamonline.net/discussiona/thread.jspa?threadID=6001&tstart=15

لا أجزم بصحة ما كتبت و لكن قد يكون على الأقل جزء منه صحيح


----------



## وائل زمزمي (17 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك 
المنتصر طموس 
على تفاعلك في الموضوع 
وأشكر كل من شارك معي في هذا الموضوع المهم 
عكوش 
على السبيعي
غسان خليل


----------

